

If I haven't succeeded by mid 20s, can I still be successful? - tristanperry
http://www.quora.com/Success/If-I-havent-succeeded-in-my-mid-20s-could-I-be-successful-in-the-rest-of-my-life?

======
Skalman
This was also posted just a few days ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2322798>

------
Tycho
_"At age 28 Genghis Khan had nothing and was barely starting to get control
over his own small tribe. He eventually ruled over the largest land empire in
human history"_

Still though, basically just a ned.

------
Anjin
Everytime that I have a thought like that I'm reminded of a poem by Anis
Mojgani that really moves me <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQAC3WXOOWE>.

I just love the ending, "Already am. Always was, and I still have time to be."

